# Komunikat "Could not look up internet address hostname"

## puntaru

Przy starcie systemu otrzymuje komunikat na czarnym tle:

```
Could not look up internet address for (hostname moja nazwa).

This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly.

It may be possible to correct the problem by adding

(moja nazwa) to the file /etc/hosts on your system.
```

Jak to wylaczyc?

----------

## Bialy

Odpowiedź:

```
It may be possible to correct the problem by adding 

(moja nazwa) to the file /etc/hosts on your system.
```

  :Question: 

--EDIT--

Czytając Twoje posty/tematy odnoszę wrażenie, że nie czytasz komunikatów, które system Tobie usilnie wyświetla.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zamykam.   :Confused: 

----------

